# SSL X-Patch



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.solid-state-logic.com/music/Xlogic X-Patch/index.asp

Has anyone had any experience with this? I'm interested.


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks something new in the SuperAnalogue range.
Intresting. Nothing new under the sky, but I bet the signal path is "SuperA"!


----------

